
Oh to Have Eaten at the Automat, Just Once - amyjess
https://www.messynessychic.com/2017/08/04/oh-to-have-eaten-at-the-automat-just-once/
======
leed25d
When I was a child, I lived with my mother and my nearest-in-age sister in the
US Virgin Islands. My mother's family lived in western Massachusetts so that
we would travel back and forth every few years on visits. For me, one of the
high points of those trips was a stop at the Automat in NYC.

